# if I  click "élève", WR looks up "?l?ve".



## Edddie

I have wordeference as a search engine. So I can just highlight a word, right-click it, and left-click "wordreference" on the drop down menu to get the WR page with the definition to open up in a different tab.

My problem is that when I do that to a word with accents, I get a '?' where the accents should be in the word in the WR definition page. For example, if I  click "élève", WR looks up "?l?ve".

Furthermore, I remember when I first added WR as a search engine this didn't happen. So I think it is fixable but I am not sure what did to change it. I have tried playing with the character encoding but I haven't found a solution yet.

Any advice?


----------



## mkellogg

It works for me now.
http://www.wordreference.com/fren/%C3%A9l%C3%A8vehttp://www.wordreference.com/fren/éleve

If it continues to happen, let me know the URL that doesn't work and the URL of the previous page.


----------



## Edddie

Hi

Thanks very much for your response.

It is still the same for me.

I get this page:

wordreference.com/fren/%3Fl%3Fve

when I use the WR search engine to look up "élève" in: 

wordreference.com/fren/%C3%A9l%C3%A8ve

Another example.

I get this page:

wordreference.com/fren/d%3Fj%3F

when I try to look up "déjà" in this page:

lapresseaffaires.cyberpresse.ca/article/20080709/LAINFORMER/807090963/5291/CPNOUVELLISTE


cheers

Ed


----------



## mkellogg

Edddie said:


> wordreference.com/fren/%3Fl%3Fve


Hi Ed,

The %3F in the URL is the encoding of the question mark (?) itself.  So whatever page or tool that you are using is encoding the word incorrectly.

Can you please tell me what tool or page you use to get to the dictionary?

Mike


----------



## Edddie

This is the page from which I downloaded wordreference fr>en:

mycroft.mozdev.org/search-engines.html?name=wordreference&sherlock=yes&opensearch=yes&submitform=Search


Cheers

Ed


----------



## mkellogg

Hmm.  I have both the fr>en and the en>fr Mycroft searches.  They both encode the accented characters without problem.  

Are you running Firefox 3?  (I am not.) Maybe something changed with Firefox 3.  Also, do the other searches from your search box encode the accented characters as %3F?  Try the Google search from that searchbox to test it.


----------



## Edddie

Hi

Thanks for your  response .I am running FF2.0.0.15

The google search seems unaffected.

The following is the google search for "élève" using the google search tool:

google.ca/search?q=*%C3%A9*l*%C3%A8*ve&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a

as you can see (in bold) it encodes the accents without a problem.

Here is another example of a google search for " tête-à-tête" using the google search widget:

google.ca/search?q=*t%C3%AAte-%C3%A0-t%C3%AAte&ie*=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a

it also encodes the accents without a problem.

I distinctly remember NOT having this problem immediately after installing the WR search tool, then it suddenly appearing.

If you get any more ideas please let me know.

Cheers

Ed


----------



## mkellogg

The only thing I can think of is to suggest the usual:
 - clear your browser's cache
 - reinstall the search tools
 - reboot your computer

And if all that fails, just type the words in without accents. (I know that sometimes you are using right-click instead.)  The search is case insensitive


----------

